# How I healed myself from Crohn's Disease



## joefigliano

I wrote an article about me healing which got published today and thought I should share it here, so here is the link to my blog and below that is the story anyway:

Link removed by David (reason).

I am 39 years old and I had Crohn’s Disease from the age of 23 until the age of 34. From that statement you’re probably thinking why I said I ‘had’ Crohn’s when the disease is not curable. Let me explain.

One particular morning in July 2006 I wake up and just like every other morning I had a rough sleep, getting up in the middle of the night often, running to the bathroom, getting woken up by my bowels again in the morning, seeing blood in the toilet again, experiencing pain, having very low energy levels and being extremely moody and angry. I then get angry at my wife at the time for no particular reason and get frustrated with my daughter, I am stressing over work and money and I am also frustrated at the fact that I have to go to an appointment with my gastroenterologist to get my results from my colonoscopy, thinking it’s probably going to be another waste of time, but hoping that this time there is something new that he can tell me that might help.

My weight is the lowest it’s been since I was a teenager, I hate eating because I’m either not hungry due to pain or being uncomfortable and when I do get the slightest of hunger I am scared to eat because it will affect my bowels. Because I am thin, I try to eat as much as I can anyway, but it seems to go right through me. My mother tells me that I look like I’m dying.

I leave for my appointment and as usual I mentally prepare considering which service stations with toilets along the way in case I need to go. I go to the specialist office, the receptionist ladies and I greet each other by first names since I have been here so often. When I go in to see the specialist, he says that I have a severe case of the disease and shows me photos of the inflammation with ulcers and polyps which have gone all the way up to my mouth via my oesophagus.

I ask him if there is anything else I can do as I have tried all the different medications he has prescribed for me in the past. He says that I should start thinking about having surgery to have part of my bowels removed and possibly carrying a bag around. He also says that I am high risk of getting bowel cancer and high risk of osteoporosis at a young age from the medication. I come out of the appointment very scared and angry and drive back home.

As I am driving home I ask myself, “Why me? Why do I have to suffer so much?”. I feel sad and depressed and sorry for myself. I get angry at everything including my family, my financial situation, my work, my life, the world, the government and especially the health system for not having a cure or a good enough remedy. “Why do I have to suffer?” I ask myself again and again. This went on for days.

Eventually, somehow, something inside me changed. I made a conscious decision to heal no matter what. Even if the health system says it is not possible, I will find a way somehow. This was my time to heal. Most people didn’t believe that it was possible; others who also had Crohn’s, responded with “It’s not possible. You’re wasting your time – you are not God, and you are not a doctor”. In one way what they said is very true but in another way I believed in myself and what I could achieve.

I took all the responsibility upon myself by listening to myself and my body as well as doing research and experimenting on myself. Other sufferers thought I was crazy because I could actually make things worse for myself. I sought help from a Chinese medicine lady who had Western medicine university qualifications. When I asked her if she thought I can be cured of Crohn’s Disease, her response was, “Yes, definitely, via diet, herbal tea and acupuncture”. So I did as she suggested. It was a really tough change with the new diet (no processed foods or sugar was a big thing) and the herbal tea I had twice a day tasted disgusting.

I quit smoking and drinking at the same time and also spent time for myself, reading motivational and self-help books, learning how to release my own emotions, managing my stress levels, learning how to change my mindset and perceptions, learning how to appreciate life including the smallest things such as the fact that I could see, and even a blade of grass. I did visualisations of perfect health every day and did some yoga and jogging, focused on breathing much more and placed more focus on my belly. I moved out of my depressive state and self-pity cycle and started focusing on health rather than illness, regardless of how much pain I was in or how many times a day I would go to the bathroom – all this while trying to maintain my work from which I was now taking a day or two off per month.

At about four weeks in I was ready to give up. I had no real signs of improvement and I was actually losing more weight. It was very difficult to keep up the diet, and the tea somehow seemed to be tasting worse by the day. When I went to see the Chinese medicine lady she told me that I hadn’t been diligent enough with my food. So I became stricter and she increased my dose of acupuncture. I also took two days off work for relaxation. Although physical improvements were not there, my mind seemed to be more relaxed and I was more positive than I had ever been. I suppose that gave me the courage to continue, and just as well, because by around the six week mark I had shown definite improvement.

I kept with the plan and kept listening to myself and my body. As time went on my health slowly improved. When I was starting to feel quite good I went for a colonoscopy which came out clear. I still remember the exact words of my specialist which were, “Whatever it is that you are doing, keep doing it”. Once it was confirmed that my inflammation had gone I started weaning off all my prescribed medication one at a time. Then I weaned off all the natural medicine until there was absolutely nothing that I was taking for my illness. From that point I slowly reintroduced all my old foods completely including all the not-so-healthy foods I used to love. In Autumn 2008 I was completely symptom free for at least two months – so I even reintroduced my smoking and occasional drinking.

I had reintroduced everything into my life that I had taken away in order to heal. I even stopped exercising and yoga. The only thing that remained that I had used to help me heal was my mindset and perception change. I was a new person mentally, emotionally and spiritually. I appreciated everything. Life was feeling exciting and fresh again. I felt like I was ten years younger and really enjoying life.

It has now been 4-1/2 years and during that time I have not had any flare-ups or any symptoms whatsoever related to Crohn’s disease. I have no special diet or exercise schedule. I am not on any type of medication including natural remedies. What I am doing now is not leaving anything to chance. I have decided to live a healthy lifestyle by choice and have given up most unhealthy habits. I choose to practise well-being in all areas of my life and live my life day by day as if I never had Crohn’s to begin with – and I feel great. Am I cured? Or is it just remission? Either way I am grateful for the last 4-1/2 years of a Crohn’s-free life and hopefully many more years to come.

When I think back and look at what it really was that healed me I find that it was me. I healed me. I did it by paying attention to myself and the four bodies: physical, mental, emotional and spiritual. Each body affects the other. When we work the more we pay attention to what we are doing the better the result will be. The same factor applies to our health. This is why I think that we all have the solution inside us. We all have the power to heal ourselves, the roots of healing lie in changing the holistic balance of mind and body and only we can do that to ourselves. I’m not saying that the doctors don’t help, because they definitely do but only to a certain point. They are missing something special and that is our own internal healing power. To everybody that is suffering from any illness right now I ask you to find that power within, look for it and ignite it. Trust me, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## SarahBear

Hi, welcome to the forum!

It's great that you're feeling so well!  It's wonderful that you were able to make this happen without medication.  However, it's extremely unlikely that you're cured; remission is much more likely.  Unfortunately, the method you used to achieve your good health won't work for everyone.  You're very lucky in this aspect.

Are you still seeing your GI and having regular scopes done to make sure the disease doesn't come back?


----------



## seebee

I'm really glad that it worked for you and I hope that you stay in remission.
I was just wondering if you still follow up with the GI?


----------



## joefigliano

I haven't had any symptoms or used any treatment at all for almost 5 years so at this stage there is no need. I have lost a lot of faith in GI's due to my experience although they are needed very much so for some people. 

I am keeping an open mind as mentioned in the article, maybe I am cured or maybe it is remission. No one knows. I know that I am healed as there are no symptoms

My intention is to hopefully inspire others to empower themselves more rather than rely on only GI's.


----------



## seebee

That's great that it lasted so long and that the program that you did took away all outward signs of the disease but do you have anyway of knowing how it looks inside since you took that last colonoscopy four years ago? The only reason that I am asking is because there are those like me who are very often asymptomatic and only blood work or scans will show disease activity.


----------



## joefigliano

I believe if we have disease activity or not is besides the point, yes we are probably more at risk of relapse than most people but if we are able to listen to our bodies and we are completely symptom free without any for of treatment then our bodies are able to communicate with us what we need in order to remain as healthy as possible


----------



## Clash

Disease activity, even simmering inflammation without any outward symptoms can lead to serious outcomes. Choosing to not use a treatment prescribed by a GI is a route many have taken and there are those that have success with diet, supplements and alternative methods but it is important to monitor your disease, by labwork, MRI, colonoscopy or other various means to ensure the disease isn't wreaking havoc silently.


----------



## joefigliano

Thanks for your response clash, I will look into getting a check up to be sure.

May I ask what can the disease be doing silently if I have had no symptoms for a long period?

Keep in mind the last test I did was clear, I have been even healthier again since then and I mentioned that it was not diet or treatment that helped me heal the most.


----------



## Clash

If you have even mild inflammation the damage it cause to your intestines can be irreparable damage such as strictures that may require surgery. There are other things that I'm sure someone more knowledgeable can go into detail about. But mild damage can lead to scarring and the inability of your intestines to absorb nutrients and vitamins well. Also people with CD are at a higher risk of bowel cancer so an annual colonoscopy starting 5 years after diagnosis is generally the norm.

I think it is great what you have achieved with your regimen monitoring your disease activity doesn't take anything away from that, it only enhances the changes you have put in place by giving you accurate results to adapt and change your regimen as needed!

Edit: the yearly colonoscopy may start at 10 years after dx but as my son was diagnosed as a child he will have a yearly til 21 then the adult GI will decide(also determined by disease activity at that time)


----------



## Bond007

Great intentions Joe, I thank you.

However if you really want to get people listening to you, then maybe just invest some time in a colonoscopy. For argument sake and peace of mind. 

If you have no symptoms but very minor inflammation it can still cause irreversible damage over the long haul. This is because that little inflammation most likely turns into more scar tissue slowly over time. Then more inflammation builds on top of that. And before you know it, you all of a sudden have a blockage out of no where, and end up in the er. NOT saying this is your case by any means. I'm just giving you a true example of what has happened to a more than a few who had left their insides unmonitored. See doctors and the medical community use to believe along the same lines that you do - that if patient can lead a normal life without minor to no symptoms then minor inflammation is irrelevant. It is not until recently after collecting data and studies that they find it is the total wrong approach - mucosal healing must be the goal. Now you may have mucosal healing!? That would be really interesting. But only a colonoscopy could tell you or us that.

Good luck and thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Jennifer

Hi joefigliano and welcome to the forum! 

I understand what you've been saying and I'm really glad that you you have been feeling so well for so long. Keep in mind that your last test was many years ago and for those of us who are in remission its important to have regular testing done such as scopes, blood work and I personally have a small bowel follow through every few years (blood work should be done much more often though. I have it done once a month where other people can get away with doing it up to every six months). 

The reason why we need regular testing done isn't just to check for colon cancer as you're aware we're more prone to getting but also because even small amounts of chronic inflammation can build up scar tissue over time. This scaring can create a narrowing/stricture which may require removal/surgery in the future to either prevent a blockage or during emergency surgery to remove a current blockage. Scar tissue obviously isn't the only thing to watch out for inflammation, ulcers fistulas etc can also cause a wealth of problems including vitamin deficiencies so its important to have those all tested as well (your GP or GI can run these blood tests for you).  

Many people have few to no symptoms so its very important to keep doing regular testing whether you're taking medication, following a specific diet, using alternative medicine etc. My scopes have all been clear as well which is great news but no matter what treatment plan I have tried in the past up into the future I'll always have regular testing done because its important to stay in remission and stay healthy. I hope that helped answer your question. 

Edit: Looks like my post was a bit slow and a couple of people beat me to it.


----------



## DustyKat

As has been said, scarring has the potential be become problematic even if low levels of asymptomatic chronic inflammation are present simply because that is the way the body responds. 

The other issue, as Crabby has mentioned, is carcinoma. Inflammation places the tissue and cells under stress, as this inflammation persists the likelihood that those stressed cells may mutate increases. This why those with IBD are at an increased risk of dysplasia's (which a term commonly used to refer to precancerous cells) and carcinoma's. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Gianni

Hey Joe, 

Great Inspiring story. Most of what you had to say is right up my alley and I look forward to picking your brain more in the future . 

I know it must sound like a broken record but I do think that getting a check up would be a good idea just to at least make us on the forum feel a little better. I too believe that this disease is reversible but I do think it is an extremely difficult task to accomplish. It is something I have been working towards for over a year now and I know I will continue to push myself, as you pushed yourself. I do believe it takes many years to reverse the disease and you are one of the only people I have come across who has stuck to a specific healing regimen for so long so naturally this has me very excited. 

People will read this and say that they wished crohn's was that easily curable but what you have accomplished is extremely difficult and people won't give it a moments though because its "too easy". Learning about the intense lifestyle change that is needed, I too thought that it could be easy but that couldn't be farther from the truth. I admire your tenacity, perseverance, patience, and willingness to share knowledge to others. 




> Eventually, somehow, something inside me changed. I made a conscious decision to heal no matter what. Even if the health system says it is not possible, I will find a way somehow. This was my time to heal. Most people didn’t believe that it was possible; others who also had Crohn’s, responded with “It’s not possible. You’re wasting your time – you are not God, and you are not a doctor”. In one way what they said is very true but in another way I believed in myself and what I could achieve.


I had a similar experience. My friends, family, doctors, all thought I was crazy as well. Now my family is planting their own gardens, juicing every morning, doing yoga, staying away from the Lipitors, and the antibiotics etc etc. and even my G.I. is believing in what I am doing. 

I believe that our bodies have our own innate capacity to heal itself not just from cuts and bruises and infections brought from diseases as well. It is amazing to me how hard it is for people to entertain the thought that maybe if your body can heal on the outside (cuts, sores) then maybe it can heal on the inside as well. Obviously something got us sick so by instituting a lifestyle change, we are giving ourselves the best chance of completely avoiding those very triggers and reversing the ailment. 

I would love to hear more about the diet if you don't mind. Feel free to post it in the Diet Fitness and Supplements sub forum when you have the chance.

Please do stay active on forums, there aren't enough people doing well with crohn's on the forum and success stories really inspire those individuals currently struggling. 

Thanks for sharing

Gianni


----------



## KWalker

joefigliano said:


> Thanks for your response clash, I will look into getting a check up to be sure.
> 
> May I ask what can the disease be doing silently if I have had no symptoms for a long period?
> 
> Keep in mind the last test I did was clear, I have been even healthier again since then and I mentioned that it was not diet or treatment that helped me heal the most.


I can tell you from first hand experience that you can have a lot of stuff going on while you don't feel a single thing. I stopped my medicine a few years ago because I actually kept forgetting to take it so I pushed it back all the time, and after I got to a point where I was barely even taking it I figured I might as well stop.

I didn't have any symptoms at all! Now (today actually) I have an appointment with my GI because my scope showed "severe inflammation" and I have two bad abscesses that have formed because I failed to take care of my crohns because I didn't know it was affecting me. I'll probably leave my appointment today with a prescription for either Imuran, Remicade, or Humira.

That's awesome if you have achieved remission (there is no cure) but it's important to at least get check ups with your doctor, find a new one, etc to make sure you maintain remission.  There is a growing number of members on here talking about how they've had success with diet, and I was one of those people, but at the very least still get annual colonoscopies to make sure you're doing well. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum! lol


----------



## muppet

I'm glad that you were able to achieve this success and I'm impressed by your discipline.

Still, I was able to achieve a 7 year, symptom-free remission as well. The trouble is, during at least some of those 7 years I still had sub-clinical (or at least, so low as to be beneath my conscious notice) inflammation and Crohn's issues, which resulted in a severe externally draining fistula and eventually an aggressive relapse of my disease in the beginning of the 8th year. When you say you have no symptoms, since you are not being tested by a specialist, what you mean is that there are no symptoms that you are able to notice due to discomfort, pain, observation, and so on. This is not the same as "no symptoms" as would be confirmed by scope and other professional examination.

Please be careful!


----------



## Lisa

Back when I was first diagnosed and put on medication, the thought by the doctors was to stop medications once remission was achieved....I would be in remission for a while (couple years at forst) - then flare, go back on meds, into remission...back off meds, shorter remission time....etc until I pretty much flared as soon as I was off meds, and even while on meds.....

It is great, as others have said - that you are in remission right now, but you really do need to keep on top of things and get regular checks.  

Best of luck!


----------



## David

Hi Joe,

My problem is that you made your first 10 posts with very little content, obviously to bypass our "no links" policy within a VERY short time.  As soon as you bypassed that, then you created your huge post with a link to your blog front and center.  Our desire is to have members who are interested in contributing to this community, not who are interested in marketing their own websites.  However, we also understand that members have wonderful websites with great information so the policy we have is that they may include that link in their signature as long as they're not trying to sell a product or service to our members on that site.  That way, as they contribute to the community in a meaningful way, members and guests to this community will click through to their website.

So, if you want to remain here and become a contributing member to this community, we welcome you.  However, since you bypassed our no links policy in the way you did, please do not utilize a signature until you have 25 posts so we know you actually want to be here and contribute rather than merely get the benefits of the link.

I have removed your link to your website from this thread.

Thank you for understanding.  I hope you stick around.


----------



## joefigliano

Thanks for the tips giuys much appreciated. I have now booked in the earliest possible appointment with my old GI for January 22nd and will take it from there, I will come back to this thread and keep you updated.

Gianni, love your post thanks for the support, here is a sample of my diet: (no dairy, no fried food, no process foods, lots of vegies, no sugar, 2 apples a day, no citrus fruits or juices, no cereal, lots and lots of steamed rice , no spicy foods, no rich sauces, keep fatty foods as close to zero as possible which includes eating chicken without skin, Nothing cold including no cold water). absolutely no alcohol or cigarettes of course

I have my detailed diet in a spreadsheet that I kept track of that lasted for months, not sure how to post that yet, but I will see if I can consolidate it to post in the diet forum when I get a chance. Keep in mind that diet was a factor but not the main factor of my process and that different diets apply to different people.

David, I thought you might figure out what I was doing, I assure you my intention was and is always to contribute. My intention is to show others my success so hopefully others can find theirs, if the opportunity arises for them and if they wish to, in the meantime I have received valuable information from others so I can look after myself appropriately. Thanks again guys

The link I attached was to my blog, I am not trying to sell anything rather I am guiding people to my blog as I wish to use it as a tool to communicate to the world, not just to the Crohn's community. In the meantime I will respect your wishes and attach the link to my signature after 25 posts  much appreciated. I have now booked in the earliest possible appointment with my old GI for January 22nd and will take it from there, I will come back to this thread and keep you updated.


----------



## xmdmom

I'm glad you've been feeling well and hope your good health continues.  Are you still smoking?  When I read your post, I was surprised to see that you "reintroduced smoking."   For someone seeking health, it strikes me as really counterproductive.


----------



## joefigliano

Good point xmdmom, I reintroduced smoking, occassional Saturday night drinking sessions and my old eating habits including lots of spicy foods, fried foods and sugars to see if Crohn's will come back , I know it sounds crazy but I wanted to test my theory, also I wanted to get my old lifestyle back. So I did that for at least 3 years and was still feeling great. 

Since then I have been wanting to practice general well being so I don't leave anything to chance and I have given up alcohol, I'm eating healthier, I stopped smoking completely for a while and for the last few months have been social smoking only (down from 20 per day to 3 per day).

 I intend to wean off it completely soon, my approach to giving up any form of drug is gradual rather than cold turkey. I understand that smoking and drinking causes a high risk of a relapse, but I believe that emotion and stress mismanagement plays an even bigger part.


----------



## muppet

Eating unhealthy and making poor health choices won't necessarily break a remission. I've been lucky in the same way more than once, but it's still not evidence of your Crohn's being cured, which seems to be what you're implying.


----------



## seebee

It's great to hear that you made an appointment with your GI. Hopefully, everything on the inside is as great as you feel.
Good luck with quitting smoking, it will bring many benefits with it.
That was a great idea that you had to keep your diet information in a spreadsheet. Now you have something to show the doctor.


----------



## Higbonzo

I say "good for you"

I agree with most of what you have written.  Lifestyle has everything to do with your over all health.  Not smoking and drinking is kind of a no brainer.  But, most people don't realize that just by smoking you increase your chances of getting Crohn's by 20%.  So, it would make sense that not smoking will increase your overall health, especially if you have a chronic illness. But, you have taken it a step further, you have change your mind set, and your over all view of yourself and the world around you.  I would agree, these are great steps towards a more healthy life and spirits.  But these are all known facts as to how to live a healthier and more harmonious life.  This will apply to anyone, healthy or ill.  And it would be my first advice to anyone with a chronic illness.  And, you are not the first person that has put these step into play in their life and had a turn around.  I've have met people with Crohn's and Colitis which have made changes in their life the moment they were made aware of their illness, fallowed their doctors' instruction, and within a short period of time their symptoms are gone and their life is changed.  This would be the my wish for all people with Crohn's, or any chronic illness.  But, I also have known of people who put these same efforts to work in their lives and the disease has killed them.  So, the cruxed of the problem, though this is great information for people and really should be implemented in most peoples lives, sick and healthy alike, it is not a cure.  But, that is not to say it won't work with certain people.  And, it is definitely worth the effort.  But, there are those, such as myself, who have taken things far beyond this level of thinking, and admittedly have found some relief, but no cure and no end in sight of a life without disease.  

The biggest problem I have with this type of thinking, as great as it may be, is "if I can cure myself, than I must have made myself sick"  and that is just not the case.

I hope you have continue good health and can help other in same way.

Peace and love.....


----------



## joefigliano

I'm not saying that my Crohn's is cured, I am saying that my Crohn's is healed.

I do not wish to suggest to anyone to follow what I have done. My process did have a risk factor and I did not follow doctors instructions most of the time. I believe that everyone has their own path to healing which is unique to the individual.



Higbonzo said:


> The biggest problem I have with this type of thinking, as great as it may be, is "if I can cure myself, than I must have made myself sick"  and that is just not the case.


Higbonzo, excellent statement/question. I understand you're predicament. The answer is not simple. I will give you a brief on my controversial perspective which could lead to debate as I have encountered many times with many others... before, during and after my healing. I intend to write an article on this subject alone to clarify but here is a quick version

Even though we are responsible for everything about us, we must first realise that it is not our fault that we have a problem. In fact we must realise that there is no problem to begin with and be grateful for what we have. Therefore if there is no problem, there is no cure. There is only acceptance, understanding, appreciation and becoming whole with it. When we become one with it is when there is healing.


----------



## doctor's mom

excellent story! What type of herbal tea have you used twice a day?


----------



## joefigliano

not sure, but it was a concoction mixed by a TCM lady. It was mostly mixed roots and bark that was fresh and kept in jars.


----------



## Higbonzo

joefigliano said:


> I'm not saying that my Crohn's is cured, I am saying that my Crohn's is healed.
> 
> I do not wish to suggest to anyone to follow what I have done. My process did have a risk factor and I did not follow doctors instructions most of the time. I believe that everyone has their own path to healing which is unique to the individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Higbonzo, excellent statement/question. I understand you're predicament. The answer is not simple. I will give you a brief on my controversial perspective which could lead to debate as I have encountered many times with many others... before, during and after my healing. I intend to write an article on this subject alone to clarify but here is a quick version
> 
> Even though we are responsible for everything about us, we must first realise that it is not our fault that we have a problem. In fact we must realise that there is no problem to begin with and be grateful for what we have. Therefore if there is no problem, there is no cure. There is only acceptance, understanding, appreciation and becoming whole with it. When we become one with it is when there is healing.


Sorry for misstating cured, rather than healed.

So, what you are saying is, "Everthing just is"  I get it.  I agree.

I read your post a bit more complete this time, and I am not sure why you feel doctor's are not aware of the human body's ability to heal itself.  Dr.s have been aware of this ability since, at the least, the giving of a placebo.  Many patient will have the same recovery with a placebo as the patient with the real meds.  So, Doctor's are aware of the minds ability to heal the body.  But being aware of something, and being able to actualize it (put it in a bottle), are two completely different things.

Sad truth is we are all statistics.  Like I said, you are not the first person I have heard of who has had Crohn's, or other chronic illness, and had a remarkable recovery by the changing of their lifestyle.

I appreciate your enthusiasm, and the fact that you do not want to see others suffer, or agonize over this disease.  I guess my issues is; that by asking someone to find the power within themselves to heal themselves, is a bit like telling someone if they pray a little hard, or more heartfelt, or go to church more, give up more earthly items, meditate, rub Buda's belly, etc. they will get better.  In most cases it just adds to the persons' stress level. And stress is probably the most damaging factor on a healing body.  

Like I said, I agree with the fact that making better health choices, including not smoking/drinking, better diet, less stress, better emotional state, etc., will have a phenomenal effect on ones overall health.  And, I would imagine, most Doctors advice their patients from the onset of discovering the patient has Crohn's, that all the aforementioned factors have connections with Crohn's and IBD's.

Once again, I am very happy for you and wish you nothing but the best. 

This is a good link for all, if you have not seen it before, it has statistics and general information about Crohn's. http://www.virtualmedicalcentre.com/diseases/crohn's-disease-inflammatory-bowel-disease/175#What_is

Peace and love.


----------



## joefigliano

All good points Higbonzo and I appreciate your debate. I agree that mnost doctors are aware but unable to actualize the human body's ability to heal itself. This is exactly what I am saying.. that they are missing something which can only be found within us.

 In my experience Dr's and GI's do not teach us how to listen to our own bodies, have faith, persevere, appreciate, accept, work hard, be tenacious, set goals and stick to them, commitment, overcome fears, let go of past issues, discover the unknown, give more love etc. In my experience this comes from within.


----------



## SimonTheHard

Lol, good job. See how everyone keeps thinking that Crohn's is uncurable, just because "doctors" say so. I hope you have a good life!


----------



## sugacookie

Wow joe, 

I hope you remain in remmision and have a wonderful joyful life.
No one has the cure but their is no harm in staying positive and keeping your mind open to alternative medicine as well as your doctors recomendations.

All the best x


----------



## joefigliano

Thank you Simon and Sugacookie, I hope you both have an amazing life as well.

One thing I would like to say and I do not recommend this for anyone even though it did work for me is " I did not listen to my doctors recommendations and that helped me quite a lot"

I went to see my GI a few days ago after 5 years, he did some basic tests and was very impressed with the results , he asked me some questions as well and told me that based on external examination there are no signs of disease. One of the statements he made to me was "I am sure you did  NOT take my recommendations in regards to medication". I said "No I didn't."

My colonoscopy is now booked in for May 13th of this year. I will come back and update you all with my results.


----------



## gingerbr

Glad you are feeling better, however I have to wonder if you truely had Crohns??    A colonoscopy followed up with blod work will surely tell if you are cured or not.  Please keep us posted, I am sure that everybody who suffers from this miserable disease would be anxious to try such an easy approach as yours.


----------



## joefigliano

Thanks Ginger, I was clearly diagnosed as having Crohn's by many different GI's and I have had  many colonoscopies in the past showing extreme inflammation and polyps. 

My approach was not easy at all but rather very difficult. It required quite a lot of tenacity, will power, faith, overcoming fears, dealing with others not believing in me, adjusting to a lifestyle change and very hard work on the self. 

I will keep you posted with the results although I am grateful regardless of the result as I have induced symptom free remission for myself which has lasted over 4 and a half years so far.


----------



## Laura Dawn

So, you were diagnosed with what and when. What treatments have you tried, other than we, can mindfully will this disease away?! What tests have you done and what is your diagnosis?  Curious.


----------



## AllisonLee

Great story!  I do Qigong which is a traditional Chinese medicine technique to promote energy healing.  It has done wonders for my mind and body.  It's time for people to take control of their disease and to stop letting their disease take control of them!  It's not easy, but it is worth the fight.


----------



## rmd434

Hey Joe,
I like you story and I hope that you stay in remission but it's hard to believe that you have been symptom free for five years without doing anything except positive reinforcement. I wonder if you just got lucky or what happened. Regardless, please cherish being in remission and I hope Crohn's won't come back.


----------



## Vincent311

Hi joe. I like ur inspiring story. I'm glad ur ok right now. I always think that why do I have to suffer like this too. But after reading this I guess I have to think positively. Like u. Thanks so much for posting ur story.


----------



## musicislife52

joefigliano said:


> not sure, but it was a concoction mixed by a TCM lady. It was mostly mixed roots and bark that was fresh and kept in jars.


If you have a chance to ask, I'd be very interested to learn what the concoction was!


----------



## Avasparkyvin13

sounds good, but why stop all of it if thats what made you feel better?  And why why why would anyone start smoking again..lol  i was one for a long time and it was so hard to stop even harder than drinking.  Shoot way harder than drinking.  Stats show that people with IBD who smoke show a 65% greater chance of having flare ups and surgeries. Sorry i really shouldn't shove this down your throat for being honest.  I really do appreciate you taking the time to share it all and I am now looking into trying acupuncture.  I just wish you would not quit all of those good things that made you feel better.  You seem so happy now.  I can see the herbal tea lol.  But the yoga and eating better and no smoking just impressed the heck out of me.  But I am glad you are happy and living again.  Good for you


----------



## joefigliano

I have been fairly busy with myself and thought I would come back here and reply.  After taking the advice of a lot of people in this thread I finally had the colonoscopy and other tests in May this year and found the following results:
1.	GI’s conclusion “Definitely in clinical remission”
2.	Blood tests – All clear, no traces of disease, all levels normal
3.	Biopsy – All clear, no polyps or signs of disease
4.	Colonoscopy – Found 2 small ulcers which may or may not be due to Crohn’s disease.
5.	Final statement “Clinical remission is clearly evident, unable to claim Mucosal Healing at this stage due to ulcers being found in the bowel. There is no need to start any form of medication. He said that I have clearly induced remission and am doing a great job of remaining in remission.” 

Everyone keeps asking me about what diet and medicine I took, but what they don’t understand is that it is only a small part of healing success. Healing our four bodies is the key, the four bodies are Physical, Mental, Emotional and Spiritual. Changing the way I think and my attitude towards life was a huge factor and also the most difficult part, much much harder than changing diet. 

I have now stopped smoking since just for overall well being, not because of Crohn’s. I smoked for 5 years after achieving remission and as I have stated I brought back all of my old lifestyle. The only thing that I didn’t bring back was my old way of thinking. I started smoking etc again because I truly believe it was not the main contributing factor and as far as i am concerned I proved myself correct. My advice to all….If you want to change your body and be healthy then “Change Your Mind”.

If you think you are powerless then you are, but if you believe in yourself then anything is possible.
 I know this is difficult for many and it may make some of you feel angry but it is true and I am not the only case, there are many out there that had many different diseases mostly cancer and healed in their own way…just do your research. Read up on the latest findings...Dr Bruce Lipton and Dr Joe Dispenza are two that I have read about recently. The health system is still catching up to all this new evidence, the fact that there is no money in it also stops them. For example Cancer is a $180 billion dollar a year industry at the moment, why would they want to change that.

Only YOU can change the state of your mind and belief system. Appreciate the fact that you are alive, appreciate all that you have including your health regardless of how much physical and emotional agony you might feel...(I've been there many times) because there are many that are in worse conditions. Begin to change your subconscious mind, let it go. Joy regardless of circumstance is a massive key. It takes a lot of practice and patience to master this task and is a big journey. Reprogram your mind. In the beginning it may be difficult but as time goes on, you can make positive changes.

I would just like to conclude by saying that I am not a doctor and only speak by experience of myself and others I know that have succeeded in similar health situations. Because of this I am committing myself to helping others which is why I am posting here. I am not saying that anyone is to blame, I am saying that we are responsible for ourselves 100%. These are my beliefs, I am not saying they should be yours and I ask you to do your own research and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## AJC - Australia

well said Joe and well done you for getting into remission....but also well done you for changing yourself. It is a giant leap for people to look at themselves in the mirror and say 'i need to change'.......I have always felt that crohns is an emotional disease....a lack of ease with emotions. dis-ease. One wants to be at ease. I wonder how many people with crohns are carrying some sort of guilt on conscience about the past. There are so many questions left un-answered and maybe one day they will figure out the things you are touching on here - the psycho-sematic aspects of intestinal disease. For now, we plough on feeling crappy, sleeping all the time and trying any drug they will give us!!!!


----------



## Jison0612

For me I'm sticking with a good dr and meds I haved good reactions to the meds I've tried and feel better when on them but I also feel that we can't rely 100% on the meds there has to be a want and action and change to heal and aid the meds in healing also I wanna stay knw step ahead of this disease and we can only do that by actually keeping a eye on it through test so good luck man but get checked out!!


----------



## CaseyC

Glad to hear a success story! It may not be for everyone, but it worked for YOU and that's what matters. Good luck and here's to a long remission!


----------

